# A nest fit for a king



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 3, 2021)

I have some blankets that I let the bunnies play with only under supervision because they both think they’re delicious. Bullets favorite thing to do in them is dig them into little nests and sit in them. I got a good picture of him chilling in them along with some of the boys looking absolutely handsome. Let’s see pictures of your bunnies knowing they’re in charge!


----------

